# Re: Background Noise through an AC15-??



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey all. I just picked up a Vox AC15 from a friend that I really enjoyed playing at his house. However, when I got it back home and plugged it in here it picked up all sorts of background noise and Radio waves and is pretty much unusable at present (except as a radio). I live in a 50 year old house, with bad grounding, and I've had some background noise with some pedals and a few electronics before but I never had any problems with the 2 Fender amps I've had.

Has anyone else had this problem?

Is there anything that I can do to cut out the background noise or am I just going to have to get another amp?

Thanks for any insight you can give me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Run it off a filtered power adapter. You can start with a run-of-the-mill APC power bar from Future Shop. If that fixes it: good. Otherwise you get to graduate up to Furman and $150 outlets.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the 'input' Iarasee (literally). I've actually tried running the amp through a pretty high end Belken power conditioner that I use for my stereo system and unfortunately that didn't seem to help much...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

23cicero said:


> Hey all. I just picked up a Vox AC15 from a friend that I really enjoyed playing at his house. However, when I got it back home and plugged it in here it picked up all sorts of background noise and Radio waves and is pretty much unusable at present (except as a radio). I live in a 50 year old house, with bad grounding, and I've had some background noise with some pedals and a few electronics before but I never had any problems with the 2 Fender amps I've had.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> ...


First off, make it clear for us whether the amp does this ONLY at your house or not! In other words, the problem is ONLY in your own house wiring!

There are all kinds of things that can make an amp do this that have to do with something wrong with your amp. There can also be things wrong with your house wiring. 

Your post is not clear as to what's going on. Also, be sure to tell us if the amp hasn't been used in a long time. If it worked fine before, was that before it was stored for 10 years and hadn't been turned on till you brought it to your house?

Once we're clear on the situation we can give better advice.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the interest Wild Bill. I'll try to give a bit more info:

The amp is pretty much brand new. It was purchased about 3 months ago but has less than 20 hours on it.

My friend noticed that the amp picked up some ambient noise at his house as well but Only when he used the amp Upstairs. When it was used in the basement (where we usually jam) the amp works flawlessly. Somehow the basement seems to insulate the amp from whatever radio interference.

In my limited opinion I think it's a problem (maybe unavoidable by design) with the components in my Vox amp picking up noise. I think whatever weakness is made worse by my old wired house in downtown Calgary. But it can't be ONLY my house because both the Fender amps that I have had (Pro/Blues Junior) have worked perfectly in the same house.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give. I'd rather not trade/sell the Vox if I don't have to...


----------

